# How do you carry your spare Atties and juice?



## Eisenhorn (7/10/17)

Question:
How does everyone here carry their Vape gear around? Especially spare RDA/RTAs? I'm currently using one of those insulated lunch bags, however it's far from ideal as everything just flies around. My Atties tend to leak minimal amounts of juice, and not to mention be covered in any detritus floating around in the bag. I have seen the fancy Vape bags, however my reservation is that they are also cloth and will be just as susceptible to juice leaks.

TLDR:
How do you transport your Atties and Vape gear so they are secure and don't leak juice all over everything ? 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/10/17)

In my man bag. 4 Reos with fully charged batteries on board, 4 different juices of around 6 ml each, good for 2 days of battery life. Sometimes I throw a Reo Mini in my top pocket too. No leaking. 







Same bag with 3 BB's. Another one in my top pocket. Similar result.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Good question @Eisenhorn 

I don't carry around spare Atties or juice. Rather just fully loaded vape setups. 

I don't like bags that carry vape devices on their sides or upside down like some of those UD bags etc. I prefer them upright. 

I have found that a midsized camera bag works well for me. 

Can carry 6 vape setups but usually I only have 5 or less. 

Right now this is what's in there:






I can fit three in the main section lying at a slight angle. 
On the left in the padded compartment is usually a Reo. 
Then one device on each side pocket. 

At the moment it's just the SubTank Mini and Skyline in the main area. Reo Black on the left and the Avo24 on RX200 in the side pocket. 

What I like about the side pockets is that the flap closes wih the atty on one side sticking out so it's quite secure and sturdy. 






There is a large pocket in the front which has 3 compartments and I sometimes put juice or batteries in there. They don't wobble around too much. 

This bag has served me very well for long trips out and vape meets etc.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

Man Bag...



Front Flap holds two BB's



Inside we have Juice, Wet Wipes and Bog Roll and sometimes another mod or two.



All my mods have a Desce Bag... they are ideal for protecting mods and are made out of a special wetsuit type material. Also can be washed with a little dishwashing liquid and left to dry. Special stretchy ink/rubber used for the logo!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

@Rob Fisher , i like your man bag
Its not the normal sized ones though, its bigger
Fits more stuff!
Love it

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

Actually all that I really need is one Billet Box in a Desce Bag along with a 15ml bottle of XXX in my pocket... But I'm a bit paranoid about going out with only one mod just in case something goes wrong... it has only happened once before... I rewicked a REO while fishing and the coil broke... that will never happen again... and it hasn't in 3 years... but not taking the chance! The Twisp Cue and the Penguin are great back up devices... the Cue for Ninja Vaping and the Penguin for great Vapour! The Gusto is also a good in-between device!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

One needs a backup

And a backup for the backup

And then another backup just in case

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Alex (7/10/17)

I carry the thing in my jeans pocket

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/17)

Alex said:


> I carry the thing in my jeans pocket



Bloody Philistine!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Alex said:


> I carry the thing in my jeans pocket



I normally have three bottles of juice in the one pocket mod in the other pocket and spare bats in a protective case in the back pocket. Then when I need to sit the unloading begins. Just love winter the jackets has more pockets.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Friep said:


> I normally have three bottles of juice in the one pocket mod in the other pocket and spare bats in a protective case in the back pocket. Then when I need to sit the unloading begins. Just love winter the jackets has more pockets.



But what about the keys and the cellphone @Friep ?
That unloading before sitting down would drive me nuts
Then reloading
Then womdering if its all there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> But what about the keys and the cellphone @Friep ?
> That unloading before sitting down would drive me nuts
> Then reloading
> Then womdering if its all there...



It does drive me nuts don't have a better solution yet need to get a bag. Keys normaly goes with the juice and wallet in the other back pocket. Luckily when I am going out with my wife the baggy pockets drives her nuts and the most of it gets unloaded into her handback. That has been exchanged for a dipperbag...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Friep said:


> It does drive me nuts don't have a better solution yet need to get a bag. Keys normaly goes with the juice and wallet in the other back pocket. Luckily when I am going out with my wife the baggy pockets drives her nuts and the most of it gets unloaded into her handback. That has been exchanged for a dipperbag...



I think you need a nice bag @Friep 
Awesome knowing that you just pick your bag up and go - and everything is in its place!
At least for longer outings

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> I think you need a nice bag @Friep
> Awesome knowing that you just pick your bag up and go - and everything is in its place!
> At least for longer outings



I definitely do need a better bag. For longer outings I use a backpack but this does not work all that great but I think I am the most unorganized vaper.


----------



## Silver (7/10/17)

Friep said:


> I definitely do need a better bag. For longer outings I use a backpack but this does not work all that great but I think I am the most unorganized vaper.



I know what you mean, a backpack might just be too large to keep all the things nicely

I think the best is a smaller bag that has compartments 

And big bonus if the compartments are adjustable with those padded pieces that use velcro to keep them in place.

I wish one of the vendors would find a bag with lots of customisable compartments.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Friep (7/10/17)

Silver said:


> I know what you mean, a backpack might just be too large to keep all the things nicely
> 
> I think the best is a smaller bag that has compartments
> 
> ...



And at an affordable price.

Thanks @Eisenhorn for this thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

Silver said:


> One needs a backup
> 
> And a backup for the backup
> 
> And then another backup just in case


What makes me think that you can't go without vaping?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (8/10/17)

My general every day carry fits into the front pockets of my jeans.
Cellphone and Billet Box on the left. Wallet, key and knife on the right + a 30ml chubby gorilla bottle if needed.

If I'm just transporting an extra mod to work and back (which sometimes happens) I'll just drop it into my back pocket and into the fold up sun shade next to my seat in the car.

If I need to carry a bit more stuff around I've re-purposed a Sennheiser headphone carry case. It is a good size, hard material and has a little strap handle so it can hang in the boot of the car.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (8/10/17)

Hooked said:


> What makes me think that you can't go without vaping?



For a long time one of my biggest fears was that my vapes would all die or run out of juice and I would go back to smoking. 

So that's why I've always had multiple devices. Truth is that nowadays I can and often do go without a vape for several hours on end. So I think I could quite easily push it to withstand a vape for a day. 

Now the extra devices are more because of having extra flavours on tap and trying out new hardware that I think I will like.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (8/10/17)

In winter months, i find it easy to put a mod or two in the breast pockets of my jackets (Therion/Battlestar fits well). However, difficulty arises when the weather is warmer and i have to carry a mod in my jeans pocket - tiiiggght fit! Also, because I always want my setups standing upright, i find that if i need to sit down anywhere, I have to hold the mod in hand or sit it up on a table... The wife refuses to keep anything in her bag while we’re out...

My carry for work comprises of two mods (i rotate 5 different setups throughout the week), both nestled snugly in two separate cellphone sized pockets in my bag, with two bottles of juice thrown in there as well.

PS: I have one jeans I really love though, its a levis 511 with a stretch like denim, it can accommodate even a Triade DNA 250 without having the mod dig into your flesh

Obviously, the solution is to have a man bag with you at all times, i just..... can’t... lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (8/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> In winter months, i find it easy to put a mod or two in the breast pockets of my jackets (Therion/Battlestar fits well). However, difficulty arises when the weather is warmer and i have to carry a mod in my jeans pocket - tiiiggght fit! Also, because I always want my setups standing upright, i find that if i need to sit down anywhere, I have to hold the mod in hand or sit it up on a table... The wife refuses to keep anything in her bag while we’re out...
> 
> My carry for work comprises of two mods (i rotate 5 different setups throughout the week), both nestled snugly in two separate cellphone sized pockets in my bag, with two bottles of juice thrown in there as well.
> 
> ...


@AlphaDog this thread is interesting because men are now realising why women need a handbag! Just as a matter of interest, why won't your wife carry your stuff in her handbag? Is she afraid of leakages perhaps? Or if she's like me, she probably has so much paraphernalia in there already there simply isn't space!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (9/10/17)

Hooked said:


> @AlphaDog this thread is interesting because men are now realising why women need a handbag! Just as a matter of interest, why won't your wife carry your stuff in her handbag? Is she afraid of leakages perhaps? Or if she's like me, she probably has so much paraphernalia in there already there simply isn't space!!


Lol, its a bit of having a lot of stuff in her bag and the fact that she hates everything vape related. So she’s not willing to make life easier for me when it comes to vaping. 

And just to clarify, i dont vape indoors at all or in the car when she’s with me so it’s not like she has a reason to hate vaping lol...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol, its a bit of having a lot of stuff in her bag and the fact that she hates everything vape related. So she’s not willing to make life easier for me when it comes to vaping.
> 
> And just to clarify, i dont vape indoors at all or in the car when she’s with me so it’s not like she has a reason to hate vaping lol...



That sucks @AlphaDog 
Does she at least appreciate that you are not smoking (if you smoked before, that is)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/10/17)

Thanks for all the replies. Spare devices are not an option for me (as I have none {yet} ;P), so its spare atties for flavour change, extra 1860's and two or three bottles of juice. Guess I'll need to keep an eye open for a man-purse with practical vertical storage and maybe keep the RDA's in a plastic baggie or something to minimise leaking issues 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Spare devices are not an option for me (as I have none {yet} ;P), so its spare atties for flavour change, extra 1860's and two or three bottles of juice. Guess I'll need to keep an eye open for a man-purse with practical vertical storage and maybe keep the RDA's in a plastic baggie or something to minimise leaking issues
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk



You could go for one of those UD bags that has the little elastic strap things inside to carry multiple devices. 

I suppose you could put each "wet" RDA into a little ziplock baggie as well before strapping it in.

Also, if you do it right and get the right one, I think if you hold the bag upright it will keep everything facing the correct way. Only problem is when you want to open it then, its lying on its side. 

One needs a vertical bag with straps where all the items stay upright. 

If you find such a bag, let us know @Eisenhorn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AlphaDog (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> That sucks @AlphaDog
> Does she at least appreciate that you are not smoking (if you smoked before, that is)


Yeah, i think she feels that vaping and smoking are equally bad (regardless of the evidence that proves vaping is far better than smoking). So in her mind if she “helps me out” with anything vape related, she’s “enabling me”... don’t know if that makes sense?

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Yeah, i think she feels that vaping and smoking are equally bad (regardless of the evidence that proves vaping is far better than smoking). So in her mind if she “helps me out” with anything vape related, she’s “enabling me”... don’t know if that makes sense?



Understand perfectly and it makes sense

I am lucky in this regard because my wife also quit smoking about two years ago and started vaping. She vapes and supports my vaping hobby 
- but I haven't asked her to carry my devices in her bag - lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (9/10/17)

I 'repurposed' one of my wife's old sunglasses cases. It holds everything I need for the day.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

I wonder how big those Berocca tubes are? 

Maybe if they're wide enough you can fit an RDA or two in there!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/10/17)

Was also thinking of something along those lines, maybe one of those opaque plastic pill containers or similar...  

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> Was also thinking of something along those lines, maybe one of those opaque plastic pill containers or similar...
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


Oh yeah those could work!

My first thought was actually of those old camera film containers, but I don't know where you would find those now!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eisenhorn (9/10/17)

I thought of those but in my memory they where pretty small. Just google-fud and they are 50mm high and 30mm in diameter so pretty much perfect. Will need to go rummaging through my parents cupboards next time I visit 

Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (9/10/17)

Andre said:


> In my man bag. 4 Reos with fully charged batteries on board, 4 different juices of around 6 ml each, good for 2 days of battery life. Sometimes I throw a Reo Mini in my top pocket too. No leaking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you take this out with you on a daily basis or if you are going somewhere for a week?

I carry my device in pocket, battery and juice in wife's handbag.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (9/10/17)

Eisenhorn said:


> I thought of those but in my memory they where pretty small. Just google-fud and they are 50mm high and 30mm in diameter so pretty much perfect. Will need to go rummaging through my parents cupboards next time I visit
> 
> Sent from my F3111 using Tapatalk


Your google-fu is better than mine! I started looking for dimensions and gave up!

I live next door to a professional photographer, maybe she is quirky and still likes to use old-school cameras, worth a try!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (9/10/17)

Snape of Vape said:


> Do you take this out with you on a daily basis or if you are going somewhere for a week?
> 
> I carry my device in pocket, battery and juice in wife's handbag.


When I go out for other than business, I take that with me. For business I have laptop bag with a similar pocket on the outside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/10/17)

Checkers bag

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## HPBotha (9/10/17)

My vape kit/carry from 3 years ago!!! an i miss my fogger v3! *AND MY TARKS' Reserve*!!!!

Today the bag is bigger, and i carry 6 18650s with me... but also have reduced devices to one. 


btw, a man should always have an umbrella, measuring tape and a jewellers loop at hand!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Checkers bag


With the gear I see you posting I literally cringed when I read that  hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (9/10/17)

TheV said:


> With the gear I see you posting I literally cringed when I read that  hahahaha


Lol.That was just a joke.I normally let people walk 10ft around me and they are not allowed to get closer.Everything wrapped up and securely packed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (9/10/17)

SAVapeGear said:


> Lol.That was just a joke.I normally let people walk 10ft around me and they are not allowed to get closer.Everything wrapped up and securely packed.


Haha I know the feeling man. When I have my vape stuff on my desk at the office, I tend to move it off to the other side when people are hovering. Proximity alert

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol, its a bit of having a lot of stuff in her bag and the fact that she hates everything vape related. So she’s not willing to make life easier for me when it comes to vaping.
> 
> And just to clarify, i dont vape indoors at all or in the car when she’s with me so it’s not like she has a reason to hate vaping lol...



It's because of the attention which vaping demands, which of course distracts your attention away from your wife or household chores/repairs etc. I've found that vaping requires a lot of attention. It's not a pick-up-and-go activity. It's a bit like smoking a pipe really - it has to be filled and filled again - and again - and again. 


AlphaDog said:


> Lol, its a bit of having a lot of stuff in her bag and the fact that she hates everything vape related. So she’s not willing to make life easier for me when it comes to vaping.
> 
> And just to clarify, i dont vape indoors at all or in the car when she’s with me so it’s not like she has a reason to hate vaping lol...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (9/10/17)

Silver said:


> You could go for one of those UD bags that has the little elastic strap things inside to carry multiple devices.
> 
> I suppose you could put each "wet" RDA into a little ziplock baggie as well before strapping it in.
> 
> ...


Get a tailor / dressmaker to make you one out of hessian, with velcro straps on the inside to hold everything in place. Why hessian? Here's a summary from http://www.hessianfabric.co.uk/prop It's strong and capable of holding large loads. It can withstand repeated rounds of wetting and drying without losing any of its original strength. It's naturally fire resistant. It keeps its original shape even after holding large or ungainly loads, which makes it excellent for long-term or repeat-use applications. In addition, hessian jute fabric breathes well, thanks in part to its natural fiber content and wide weave. This prevents water and other liquids from becoming trapped and generating rot while allowing the contents of hessian jute sacks to breathe as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (9/10/17)

Hooked said:


> Get a tailor / dressmaker to make you one out of hessian, with velcro straps on the inside to hold everything in place. Why hessian? Here's a summary from http://www.hessianfabric.co.uk/prop It's strong and capable of holding large loads. It can withstand repeated rounds of wetting and drying without losing any of its original strength. It's naturally fire resistant. It keeps its original shape even after holding large or ungainly loads, which makes it excellent for long-term or repeat-use applications. In addition, hessian jute fabric breathes well, thanks in part to its natural fiber content and wide weave. This prevents water and other liquids from becoming trapped and generating rot while allowing the contents of hessian jute sacks to breathe as well.



That is wonderful @Hooked, thanks for the advice!
Hessian vape bag sounds very good
Now to find a good tailor / dressmaker 
Hmmm.....

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/10/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Lol, its a bit of having a lot of stuff in her bag and the fact that she hates everything vape related. So she’s not willing to make life easier for me when it comes to vaping.
> 
> And just to clarify, i dont vape indoors at all or in the car when she’s with me so it’s not like she has a reason to hate vaping lol...



I am fortunate - my wife encourages my vaping big time. She is obviously happy that I don't smoke anymore. She picked the purple BB for me. She also picked my entire outfit for our son's wedding - I guess she is my style advisor 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

TheV said:


> My general every day carry fits into the front pockets of my jeans.
> Cellphone and Billet Box on the left. Wallet, key and knife on the right + a 30ml chubby gorilla bottle if needed.
> 
> If I'm just transporting an extra mod to work and back (which sometimes happens) I'll just drop it into my back pocket and into the fold up sun shade next to my seat in the car.
> ...


The Sennheiser headphone carry case for juice demo purposes today

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

TheV said:


> The Sennheiser headphone carry case for juice demo purposes today



Thats a lot of juice you are demo'ing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> That is wonderful @Hooked, thanks for the advice!
> Hessian vape bag sounds very good
> Now to find a good tailor / dressmaker
> Hmmm.....



You could also get one made out of PG ... well, almost. There's something called woven polypropylene, which is commonly used to make those shopping bags that one can fold up when not in use. Here's a summary from http://www.internationalgroup.co.za...propylene-bags-manufacturer-south-africa.html. 

It's strong and durable. You can easily wash the bag should something have spilled inside like a sauce or juice. They're easy to keep clean and store away, you can continue to use the same bags for a very long time. The sizes of the bags range from 2kg to 25kg and the colour requirements of the knitted pockets will normally be crop specific. An extensive range of colours is available ...which includes red, orange, yellow, green, white, tangerine and mandarin, as well as other colours.

So how about it? Vape it and store it all-in-one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

Silver said:


> Thats a lot of juice you are demo'ing!


Its the stash of juice I cooked up with @Tanja last month.
Haven't properly tasted it myself. Gonna be a fun day at the office 
And hopefully @antonherbst can pop by for a coffee again...
I'm gonna be vaped up by the end of the day

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

